# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Wrist Wrap Suggestions

## AllAlone

I am looking to buy a new pair of wrist wraps, I've used the Inzer Z's in the past and my True Blacks are wearing out. It's time for something new. I've heard about APT 2x wraps but can't find them anywhere. THe APT website has a few designs but I saw nothis that said anything about 2x...that and everything was out of stock. If anyone knows where I can get a pair let me know. If I have to buy the Inzer True Blacks again, I will, but I'd like to try something new. Thank you!!

----------


## dec11

ive had a set of inzers for 12yrs now, still going strong!

they're all much a much really

----------


## AllAlone

I love my Inzers...but the velcro patch on one is hanging on by the last few threads and I can't get it as tight as I would like. Rock on!

----------


## UnderTheRose

I use Titan THP...there like concrete on your wrist. Just make sure you get the 24" not the 12"...not enough support in the 12's IMO.

----------


## Little1

Just take this out of your ass and lift like a man



JK Bro.
I get everything from APT. Love that place. Everything I got has worked, and they always have buy one-get one specials

----------


## wmaousley

Gasp makes great wrist wraps

----------


## PK-V

They do I used to have some leather straps and they would dig into your hands when they tighten up 

Also had some shit tier inzers hook straps 

I literally took them out of the packet used them once then tossed em 

Hook wrist straps blow hardcore



Gasp make a nice pair

If anyone has any other recommendations for straps please share cos I need a new pair 

My gasp ones are getting pretty beat up

Had them 1-2 years now

----------


## dec11

> They do I used to have some leather straps and they would dig into your hands when they tighten up 
> 
> Also had some shit tier inzers hook straps 
> 
> I literally took them out of the packet used them once then tossed em 
> 
> *Hook wrist straps blow hardcore*
> 
> 
> ...


not if you buy the right ones, they dont.

and they OP is referring to wrist straps not lifting straps

----------


## jypoll

For those of you in the IPF all APT wraps will be banned as of Dec31 of this year. I use true black wraps from Inzer, i really like them and ive had them for a year and they are still in nearly new condition.

----------


## PK-V

> not if you buy the right ones, they dont.
> 
> and they OP is referring to wrist straps not lifting straps


 
I could have swore this thread was about straps  :Hmmmm: 


Duno bout those hook straps, I found the hooks were always slipping off the bar



Back on topic, are the wrist wraps with the little flaps to keep your wrists from hyperextending the best? 

I don't know too much about powerlifting gear

----------


## dec11

> I could have swore this thread was about straps 
> 
> 
> Duno bout those hook straps, I found the hooks were always slipping off the bar
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, are the wrist wraps with the little flaps to keep your wrists from hyperextending the best? 
> 
> I don't know too much about powerlifting gear


what do you mean by 'flaps'?

----------


## dec11

> I could have swore this thread was about *straps* 
> 
> 
> Duno bout those hook straps, I found the hooks were always slipping off the bar
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, are the wrist wraps with the little flaps to keep your wrists from hyperextending the best? 
> 
> I don't know too much about powerlifting gear


nope, wraps, completely diff.

have these 12yrs, still going strong

----------


## PK-V

> what do you mean by 'flaps'?


These things






> nope, wraps, completely diff.
> 
> have these 12yrs, still going strong


 
Were you taking about hook wrist support for powerlifting benching?



Because they look like good wrist support for benching



I was talking about those but for deadlifting 




This is getting very confusing....

----------


## dec11

> These things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you taking about hook wrist support for powerlifting benching?
> 
> ...


no, wrist straps are just the same as say, knee wraps, they take the strain off the wrist joint.

when i squat i take the bar below my traps and ive plifted for so long my wrists are fvcked from my hands being bent back so much.

lifting hooks and lifting straps are for overcoming a weakened grip and in some cases (mine for example) for giving relief to the forearm muscle groups on certain exercises. i can deadlift perfectly without hooks but give me something over 50kgs on a low row and ill need hooks

----------

